# white stuff on platy's mouth...searched



## japan4racing (Feb 18, 2009)

within the last few days one of my platys developed some white stuff on her mouth. at first i didnt think anything of i because it was just some light pigment change (or so thats how it looked). well as of yesterday it ws all the way down the side of her face. and today its got some white bubble looking growth or protrusions. i have her isolated in my 10 gallon but its not cycled...infact it just has started getting some ammonia. so now i have a sick fish in an un-cycled tank....what can i do to help this girl? i dont know what this stuff is and i cant get a pic..she does not want anything to do with me. i think what led up to this was my water got kinda bad and i let the conditions get to bad for hte fish which probably promoted whatever she has. all the other fish seem fine with no signs of disease. just looking for some help! ill be sure to answer as many questions as i can for you guys so lets hear what you guys think about my situation.


----------



## japan4racing (Feb 18, 2009)

edit: perhaps its fungal..i saw some stuff about cotton mouth and other similar fungal diseases. pimafix was one of the meds i found to help cure this ailment..will this hurt my betta? i have 4 other platy's and a betta still in my 38g and if i have to treat them i dont wanna harm the betta.


----------



## japan4racing (Feb 18, 2009)

i did some research on the net and ended up buying some pimafix. i dosed the tank yesterday and plan on doing the second dose in a couple hours. i also turned the heat up gradually over the past couple days from 77deg up to about 80 and climbing and added some salt. the betta is now in the 10g tank as he is showing some signs of cottony growth....i have read the sticky on pimafix and labrynth gland fish and after much research i dosed the 10g with a diluted dose of pimafix....i have a heater in the 10g but its non-adjustable so 78 degrees it is.....can i do water changes while doing the pimafix treatment? it says to dose for 7 days then do a waterchange but the 10 gallon is building up ammonia and i dont want the betta to die..please help!


----------



## japan4racing (Feb 18, 2009)

here is crappy cellphone pic. her nose/mouth is covered..she has trouble eating as well


----------



## japan4racing (Feb 18, 2009)

and the plot thickens..one of my females just dropped out 3 fry! will the meds hurt the fry?


----------



## japan4racing (Feb 18, 2009)

wow 108 views and not a single reply! thanks for the help guys! it looks to be clearing up a little...the platy with the cottony stuff on her mouth has lost her bottom lip..she has a hole in the front of her face now. i can grind up the food to a powder and she can still eat but i dont know how long she will live like this. still have some fry...hope they make it...anyways....ill check again tomorrow to see if anyone else looked but didnt bother to respond....sigh


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your platy. I can't give you advice on the situation because I'm not familiar to what's going on. Hopefully someone can help you out on here soon! I understand how frustrating it can be to feel like you're stuck.

Any local fish stores you trust to give you insight on solutions? Perhaps bring in pics to show the problem to them. Internet is always a wealth of knowledge too...


----------



## japan4racing (Feb 18, 2009)

i think there might be a fish store in the next town up the interstate but thats a 30 minute ride....i have been all over the net looking at stuff and have about got it figured out. still dont know exactly what they have but appearantly its fungal...the pimafix seems to be working. we will see


----------

